# Black Piranhas illegal in Ohio???



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey does anyone know if Black Piranhas are illegal in Ohio? I have seen that color-coded map on piranha-fury several times and it shows that they are legal. However, I have been calling around and every pet store is telling me that they are illegal. I have also called a few stores in Michigan and they are telling me that they are illegal to ship into the country. Did they just pass a law or something?


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't think so, I bought one back there two years ago.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

the law........







get a bunch of them


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ugenstugen said:


> Hey does anyone know if Black Piranhas are illegal in Ohio? I have seen that color-coded map on piranha-fury several times and it shows that they are legal. However, I have been calling around and every pet store is telling me that they are illegal. I have also called a few stores in Michigan and they are telling me that they are illegal to ship into the country. Did they just pass a law or something?


 Unless some new law has just been evoked, they have no idea what they're talking about. An isolated residential ordinance banning them might be a possibilty but, I doubt it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just keep doin your homework and you should find em


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

Even if they are, how are you going to get caught? Unless you go around spouting your mouth off, no one will know.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well the map that shows states that are legal to have piranhas says it is, i live in ohio also and i have 3 rbps in a 55g, i cant see y they wont allow a black since they allow all piranhas but i know they are the most vicious but if you find it at a lfs, i would say it is legal, by the way since you r from ohio, have you heard of jacks aquarium and pets, they are the best fish store i have ever been to


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

No way







. If one piranha is legal, they all are. I live in Ohio too; I would've heard something about it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

scarfish said:


> No way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Scarfish got the Bomb p's too........


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

I have seen rbp for sale in ohio...but i called about 8 or so local fish stores and about 5 of them said that blacks are illegal...it caught me by surprise...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ugenstugen said:


> I have seen rbp for sale in ohio...but i called about 8 or so local fish stores and about 5 of them said that blacks are illegal...it caught me by surprise...


 Tell them there full of sh*t .......

If 1 p is illegal then they would all be ....a black rhom is just another species of piranha


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i've heard some sh*t like that too. something about black p's being illegal while the pygos are legal


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> the law........:laugh: get a bunch of them


 lol ok, as long as you say its ok,


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

I bought a 12" rhom from a LFS just keep looking and you will find one!!!!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Does it honestly really matter? Has anyone ever gotten arrested for owning a P or two?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

No black piranhas are not illegal in Ohio. I just got of the phone today with a reputable fish wholesaler just outside of Cleveland. They are ordering me a box of random Black piranhas. They have had problems getting them in, but they supply a tremendous amount of LFS in the state. I have traded many of my baby Maculatus with them, and they supplied them to fish stores in the state. They have rhoms, spiloCF, Spilopleura, and some I don’t know what they are.


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

dude i called a lfs about ordering me a 12'' rhom and he said it would cost me alot...but never said it was illegal...so if he's selling it....it mean it's ok to have them.......dude looking foward to have'n the 12'' rhom


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

All them LFS's in Ohio are sniffin' Bio-Spira too!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I went to SuperPetz tonight in Memphis to gte 3 baby RBPs and asked the guy if they ever got any other kinds and he said they got blacks a while bakc but they are now illegal in Tennessee. He said the RBPs will be in a few weeks so that is there last shipment. I guess I made it just in time. I thought they were illegal in Tennessee all this time because of a guy at Petco but I luckily decided to call around just in time.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

they are deffinately NOT illegal in Ohio........

I have no doubt about this :nod:


----------

